# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Destinan 2,4 millones a los convenios de sequía y redes de abastecimiento de 52 pueblos

## Embalses

*Destinan 2,4 millones a los convenios de sequía y redes de abastecimiento de 52 pueblos * 
12-11-2008 (El Norte de Castilla)El Norte de Castilla

Este año, los ayuntamiento financiarán el 20% del gasto de abastecimiento con camiones-cisterna     	 

El diputado de Acción Territorial, Luis Mariano Minguela, y el delegado territorial de la Junta en Valladolid, Mariano Gredilla, se reunieron ayer para hacer un seguimiento de la Comisión de la Sequía 2008 y del Convenio de Mejora de Redes de Abastecimiento 2008-2009, confirmando todas las peticiones de los municipios realizadas a lo largo de este año, con una inversión global de 2.400.000 euros (400.000 euros para el Convenio de Sequía en 33 de pueblos y dos millones para el Convenio de Redes en 19 municipios) .
El convenio para la ejecución de obras de mejora de redes de abastecimiento y saneamiento en la provincia de Valladolid tiene un presupuesto de dos millones de euros, de las cuales el 40% es aportado por la Junta y el 60% a cargo de la Diputación, la cual gestionará con cada Ayuntamiento su porcentaje de participación en la financiación de las obras en su municipio (entre un 20 % y un 15% dependiendo de su población). El convenio de sequía tiene como objetivo la realización de obras e instalaciones de rápida ejecución y bajo coste que solucionen el abastecimiento de las localidades con carencia de agua potable en verano y el suministro con cisternas. Para el 2008 se establece la necesidad de que los ayuntamientos colaboren en la financiación de las pequeñas obras y del suministro de agua con cisternas con una aportación del 20%. En lo que va de año, el gasto en obras urgentes ha sido de 388.741 euros, y en camiones-cisterna de 11.256.

----------

